# طريقة تصنيع ثنائي فوسفات الكالسيوم ضروري جدا



## أبو البراء_عياش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة في طريقة تصنيع أو أي معلومات عن ثنائي فوسفات الكالسيوم
DCP
dicalcuim phosphate
أخوكم م.أبو البراء​


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (8 يناير 2010)

حمض فوسفور 60-65% مع كربونات الكالسيوم او هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم عند درجة حرارة تحت 60 سلزيوس والمفاعل اسمه pug mill Mixer


----------



## hosamelnaggar (15 فبراير 2010)

فوسفات ثنائي الكالسيوم (DCP) هو نوع من الإضافات العلفية. ينتج هذا المركب من التفاعل الكيميائي بين كربونات الكالسيوم و حمض الفوسفوريك. الرمز الكيميائي (CaHPO4.2H2O ) .
الخواص :-

لمركب فوسفات الكالسيوم ثنائي الهيدروجين انحلالية ضعيفة في الماء، لكنه ينحل في الحموض الممددة.
يفقد فوسفات الكالسيوم ثنائي الهيدروجين أحادي الهيدرات ماء التبلور بالتسخين فوق 180° س. عند الوصول إلى درجات حرارة فوق 200°س يتفكك المركب إلى ميتافوسفات الكالسيوم وبيروفوسفات الكالسيوم.
*[ .*


----------



## spiderweb2015 (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك


----------

